# Mitzi 15 with Suzuki DF30 Prop Recommendations?



## Biscayne (Sep 11, 2020)

I recently re-powered a 1998 Mitzi 15 with a 2020 Suzuki DF30a. The stock prop is a 3 blade 10.25" x 12p.
My hole-shot is pretty lousy with this prop. The second person has to sit on the bow until I get on a plane. Cruising and wide-open performance seems fine.

The DF30a RPM range is spec'd at 5,300 to 6,300 RPM.
At WOT, I'm getting 5,400 RPM and about 25mph.

Based on reports of chatter at idle speeds, I was leaning away from going stainless. Considering dropping down to an 11 or 10 pitch since I still have upper range with my RPMs. I've also read that ventilated props can help with hole-shot and not drastically reduce top end speed, and some people even strategically drill their own holes with good results. 

If anyone has any suggestions on prop brand/model/pitch for similar boat/engine, I would greatly appreciate any advice. 

Thanks


----------



## GreenSUV17 (May 31, 2020)

Biscayne said:


> I recently re-powered a 1998 Mitzi 15 with a 2020 Suzuki DF30a. The stock prop is a 3 blade 10.25" x 12p.
> My hole-shot is pretty lousy with this prop. The second person has to sit on the bow until I get on a plane. Cruising and wide-open performance seems fine.
> 
> The DF30a RPM range is spec'd at 5,300 to 6,300 RPM.
> ...


I ran a 10.25x11” on my Ankona Suv 17 with a 30 Tohatsu with excellent results. Good holeshot and 32 mph top speed. Turning point prop stainless.


----------



## Biscayne (Sep 11, 2020)

GreenSUV17 said:


> I ran a 10.25x11” on my Ankona Suv 17 with a 30 Tohatsu with excellent results. Good holeshot and 32 mph top speed. Turning point prop stainless.


Wow that's impressive. I'll check out Turning Point.
Do you have the model number by any chance?
Do you notice any chatter with the SS prop?
Thanks for the response.


----------



## GreenSUV17 (May 31, 2020)

If this is compatible with your motor, I would be more than happy to let you try it out, I repowered and have a Suzuki 40 now, the prop is collecting dust on my workbench. It may just need the correct hub.The Tohatsu uses a 10 spline hub, also has a trim tab that clears the prop.


----------

